# Bücher über den vierten aggregatzustand Plasma



## Marschel7373 (3. Januar 2014)

*Bücher über den vierten aggregatzustand Plasma*

Kennt ihr gute Bücher wo der vierte Aggregatzustand Plasma gut erklärt wird ?


----------



## Oberst Klink (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bücher über den vierten aggregatzustand Plasma*

Schau doch mal unter Literatur: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plasma_(Physik)


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bücher über den vierten aggregatzustand Plasma*

Er sucht aber eher Bücher statt Wiki.


----------



## Memphys (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bücher über den vierten aggregatzustand Plasma*



Zeus18 schrieb:


> Er sucht aber eher Bücher statt Wiki.


 
Weswegen er ja unter Literatur schauen soll. Die Frage ist eher: Nützt einem das was? Wenn er was für die Schule sucht wird er da (wahrscheinlich) 0 verstehen, zumal da auch idr nicht die Bücher mit den guten Erklärungen aufgelistet werden. Wenn ich mir zum Beispiel mal auf Wikipedia irgendwas zum Thema Bio angucke (DNA-Replikation zB.) versteh ich Null und ich bin dabei Bio-LK mit 14 Punkten abzuschließen...


----------



## Diaflolo97 (3. Januar 2014)

Memphys schrieb:


> Weswegen er ja unter Literatur schauen soll. Die Frage ist eher: Nützt einem das was? Wenn er was für die Schule sucht wird er da (wahrscheinlich) 0 verstehen, zumal da auch idr nicht die Bücher mit den guten Erklärungen aufgelistet werden. Wenn ich mir zum Beispiel mal auf Wikipedia irgendwas zum Thema Bio angucke (DNA-Replikation zB.) versteh ich Null und ich bin dabei Bio-LK mit 14 Punkten abzuschließen...



Bwi mir am Gym wurde in math.-naturwissenschaftlichen Profil die DNA-Replikation sehr gut durchgenommen und ich könnte sie heute noch, aber das ist wohl Offtopic 

Im Zweifelsfall fragste mal deinen Physiklehrer, der sollte dir was empfehlen können.


----------



## Oberst Klink (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bücher über den vierten aggregatzustand Plasma*



Zeus18 schrieb:


> Er sucht aber eher Bücher statt Wiki.


 
Lesen ist schon schwer, oder? 

@TE: Was willst du mit dem Buch? Brauchst du es für die Schule? Oder worum geht es dir? Auf Wikipedia wird es ja schon gut erklärt.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bücher über den vierten aggregatzustand Plasma*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Lesen ist schon schwer, oder?
> 
> @TE: Was willst du mit dem Buch? Brauchst du es für die Schule? Oder worum geht es dir? Auf Wikipedia wird es ja schon gut erklärt.


 
Nein eigentlich nicht!


----------



## Best11163 (4. Januar 2014)

Hast du irgendwelche besondere Interessen in der Hinsicht auf Plasma?


----------



## Marschel7373 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bücher über den vierten aggregatzustand Plasma*

Ja ich geh nocj zur schule und ich möchte diese Sachen lesen weil auch mein späterer Traumberuf Astrophysiker ist, und somit möchte ich gerne diese Bücher lesen.



> Hast du irgendwelche besondere Interessen in der Hinsicht auf Plasma?



Ja ich möchte Plasma verstehen und wie es entsteht


----------



## Best11163 (4. Januar 2014)

Ich glaube es wäre sinnvoll dich erst in der allgemeine Astrophysik zu bilden weil es dir sonst sehr schwer fällt diese speziellen Dinge zu verstehen.


----------



## Marschel7373 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bücher über den vierten aggregatzustand Plasma*

das würde aber noch ca. 5 jahre dauern also von daher


----------



## Best11163 (4. Januar 2014)

Ich kenne natürlich deinen jetzigen Wissensstand nicht aber es gibt viele Bücher mit denen man die wichtigsten Sachen stehen. Es kommt natürlich auch drauf an wie viel du über Plasma lernen willst. Um zu wissen das es ein Aggregatzustand ist welcher bei extreme Hitze entsteht muss man nicht viel Vorwissen haben  aber wenn du jetzt etwas tiefer in die Materie eingehen willst glaube ich nicht dass du ohne spezielles Wissen über die Physik vorankommen wirst.

Und 5 Jahre dauert das nicht. Wenn doch das interessiert kommt dir die zeit sowieso nicht so lang vor.


----------



## Marschel7373 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bücher über den vierten aggregatzustand Plasma*

ich möchte natürlich nicht nur über plasma etwas wissen sodern auch über photone, protonen, subatomare teilchen, atome usw.. 

wärediese buch hier ok ? Plasmaphysik: Phänomene, Grundlagen, Anwendungen: Amazon.de: Ulrich Stroth: Bücher


----------



## Best11163 (4. Januar 2014)

Ich persönlich finde die Bücher von Stephen Hawking ganz gut aber die beschäftigen sich weniger mit subatomaren Teilchen als mit den Gesetzen des Universums und verschiedenen Theorien (Relativitätstheorie etc. ).


----------



## Marschel7373 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bücher über den vierten aggregatzustand Plasma*

ich lerne ja auch eins nach dem anderen


----------

